# baby with underbite



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I noticed one of my babies has an underbite. Is there any way to fix this? Are there exercises that I should do to make the bottom jaw recede and the top come out more?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This sounds like it might be prognathism. Here are some threads that might help:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11211
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=23655


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

do you mean underbite like the bottom part of the beak goes under the top part? or like the top part of the beak goes into the bottom. The bottom of the beak is supposed to be under the top part... if that makes sense.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Poor baby!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, yes the lower beak is cupping the upper beak. I'll see what my vet says about it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Posting some good clear pixs would be helpful.


----------

